# SHOWTIME® HD on DIRECTV



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

DIRECTV is pleased to announce the addition of SHOWTIME® in high definition to our channel line up! SHOWTIME® HD will launch on April 30 on channel 543 and will be included with all subscriptions to the SHOWTIME® premium service. With SHOWTIME® HD, customers get great SHOWTIME® programming — top Hollywood hits and original movies, breakthrough original series, quality family movies, Sci-Fi Fridays, championship boxing and more — with superior quality picture and sound. There's no limit to enjoying home entertainment with SHOWTIME® HD and DIRECTV® programming. 

SHOWTIME® HD will be broadcast from the 110˚ West Longitude (WL) orbital slot location and requires an HDTV set with a built-in DIRECTV System Receiver or a DIRECTV-enabled HD set-top receiver and a triple-LNB 18" x 24" DIRECTV Multi-Satellite dish antenna. Retailers and customers who currently have a dual-LNB 18" x 24" DIRECTV Multi-Satellite dish antenna can upgrade their existing antenna with a Sat C adapter kit. Ready-made triple-LNB 18" x 24" multi-satellite dish antennas and Sat-C Installation Kits are available from Channel Master, KTI, Terk, Winegard, a DIRECTV-licensed manufacturers or from a DIRECTV System equipment distributor. 

DIRECTV also offers additional high definition programming with HBO® HDTV on channel 509 and HDNet on channel 199 (for 16 hours each day), as well as high definition pay per view movies on channel 199 (for up to 8 hours each day). Existing high definition programming will remain at the 119˚ WL orbital slot location at this time. For more information, visit the HDTV section of the DIRECTV.com Web site (under the "Imagine" menu). 

Best regards, 

Chris Patrick 

Chris Patrick 
DIRECTV, Inc.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Now if I could only afford a HDTV.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Congrads to all the D* HD folks, there has been alot of speculation on when D* will add it, glad the date's finally set.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2002)

now we just need HD local channels via sat. 

more hd please!
Harlan


----------

